# Undefined Symbols???



## daveyohill (Oct 9, 2001)

Hi There,

I'm beginning to work throught the cocoa tutorials and have run into a roadblock. I'm running OS X 10.1 with the most recent devtools. When building the app a error is returned under a "Linking" header:

" /usr/bin/ld: warning prebinding disabled because of undefined symbols
/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols: _main"

What are undefined symbols and just how do I define them?

Best,

Dave


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah, the undefined symbols means that you didnt include a framework into your project.  I mean you may have included the framework <Cocoa/Cocoa.h>, but make sure you add it manually!  That worked for me at least.  Hope that helps.

-whitesaint


----------

